

CSS Protips - AllThingsSmitty
https://github.com/AllThingsSmitty/css-protips

======
AllThingsSmitty
The start of some, at least.

------
at-fates-hands
Interesting someone else pushing flexbox which still has some serious issues
in Safaria and IE10:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10188386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10188386)

